# Tesla Model S Battery Module Node 24V 200Ah 4.5kWh 384 Panasonic 18650



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla Model S Battery Module Node 24V 200Ah 4.5kWh 384 Panasonic 18650 On Ebay

Price: $840.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/284242117966?


----------

